# CA Glue



## ctEaglesc (Sep 18, 2005)

HAve you ever squirted CA glue in your ear while testing to see if the nozzle is clogged.
(Don't ask why I selected this question)


----------



## coach (Sep 18, 2005)

Do you have trouble hearing Eagle?


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 18, 2005)

_HUH!!!!! DID SOMEONE SAY SOMETHING...._


----------



## rtjw (Sep 18, 2005)

I cant hear ya, I got glue in my ear!!!


----------



## Sawdustier (Sep 18, 2005)

Dang! You know you have to explain to us newbies how things are done.  I've been testing mine by putting a test drop on a piece of paper.  Think of all the CA I've been wasting doing that when I all I had to do was stick it in my ear.[}][][]

BTW....how did you get the CA out?


----------



## Ligget (Sep 18, 2005)

Eagle has been to the liquer store! LOL[xx(][]


----------



## Fangar (Sep 18, 2005)

No, but as a kid I used to make blow guns where I would hand roll my darts out of paper, CA, and a finishing nail.  One time I was in a hurry and glued my lips completely shut after blowing into the blow gun with the dart still wet with CA.  It was also bad as I had a stuffy nose and could barely breath.  My sister used nail polish remover to get my lips open.  I was wounded for weeks.  

LOL.  What a dumb boy I was.... Uh Am.


James


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />No, but as a kid I used to make blow guns where I would hand roll my darts out of paper, CA, and a finishing nail.  One time I was in a hurry and glued my lips completely shut after blowing into the blow gun with the dart still wet with CA.  It was also bad as I had a stuffy nose and could barely breath.  My sister used nail polish remover to get my lips open.  I was wounded for weeks.
> 
> LOL.  What a dumb boy I was.... Uh Am.
> ...



Compared to that story I feel like a genius now.
That's for elevating my mental cpacity


----------



## Fangar (Sep 18, 2005)

Glad I could help you out of your sticky situation.

Fangar


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 18, 2005)

Good one James, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Travlr7 (Sep 18, 2005)

Been Careful.........Always point it away from me, but I have glued some things together that I didn't want to doing it.

Bruce


----------



## slincoln (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />HAve you ever squirted CA glue in your ear while testing to see if the nozzle is clogged.
> (Don't ask why I selected this question)



I haven't done that but, did get some on my fly once.  Didn't discover it until some time later after some liquid refreshments.[:I]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slincoln_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to ask.[^]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 20, 2005)

ROTFLMAO, Eagle! You can only imagine the visual I got with this! To answer your question; nope, but I spun some into my eye about 20 years ago while making wire spoke wheels for an RC plane. [B)][:0][xx(] SPent 4 hours in the base ER with a saline drip running in my eye. No damage, other than to my pride. []


----------



## JimGo (Sep 20, 2005)

I wear hearing aids, so if I did this, I'd be in REAL trouble!  But, if it makes you feel better, somehow I managed to get a big glop of CA in my hair a few weeks ago.  It was right where the band from my face shield went around my head, and when I pulled off the face shield I didn't know it was there.  Rather painful, and a royal pain to get out of my hair!  I've also glued fingers together too many times to count, and have a nice blister on the pad of my middle finger that is still recovering from some CA that got extra hot about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 21, 2005)

I have found the easiest way to get it off my fingers(all that I don't pick off while watching T.V. at nite) is a "pumice" stone I bought at the Dollar store.
It has a brush on the other end.
I have tried acetone and it will work,but I have other uses for acetone.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 4, 2005)

I am fairly new to this site and new to penturning too.  Unfortuneatly CA glue seems to be the answer to a lot of things in penturning.  When I finally get this pen blank unglued from the palm of my hand and get around to cleaning all the CA off my lathe, I would love to discuss this with all of you one time. Obviously I am much to smart to put this near my ear. (HA)
Dale


----------

